# Good benchtop sander for many projects



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

I have an older model of this same saw and it works great! Definitely worth the money!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the 1976 version of this sander. It's still going today and have many miles on it.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see the review is good. I just picked up one at Sears this afternoon, Last years display model. Not intending to buy anything I was actually there with my wife to get some dress shirts for my daughter. I'm killing time in the tool department, of course, and I see the unit in the discount place for $199, normally $250. I asked the salesman if all parts were included. He said all except the manual. Asked if he could do Better on the price. He called the manager and he checked. Came back with a price of $129. Sold on the spot.
Now I have to figure out where I can put it in my shop.

Dave


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I got hte floor model at 129.00 also. It has been a great sander so far. I would also say that even at full price this sander is worth the money. I wasn't quite prepared for all the dust it can throw up in a matter of a few short minutes.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Bought sander on oct 17th 2009….
Burnt it out on 12-27-2009….........
I will up date on new one after I have
beat on it awhile!!!!


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

You must run it a lot.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Howard,
Well I exchanged the sander today 12-28-09, it is the exact same with a diffrent model #351.2250, but the manufacture is the same all the specs are the same, appearance is the exact same. I test ran it today no over heating, no bogging down, no tripping the circuit. I think the problem had to be with a bad circuit or loose connection, as stated in the trouble shooting section.

Do I run it a lot??? Since september 30th I purchased a total of 188 board feet of lumber. I do not think that is very much, when I sand, I might run the machine for 2-4 hours, at a time, when I used my orbital hand sander I could run that up to 4-5 hours none stop

Well I bought another 49 board feet of lumber on saturday, I am going to run the unit twice as hard for the 
next month or so to see if the sander can take it. If not, I'll return it to sears and get a grizzly. I will keep this review up dated .


----------

